

Lenovo CEO distributes his $3 million bonus to lower level employees - alt_
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/20/3171590/lenovo-ceo-worker-3-million-bonus

======
mailarchis
"Yang earned around $14 million last year alone, making $3 million pretty
insignificant " - He distributed close to 21% of his annual earnings. That is
significant

